# Help! Need inexpensive breakfast ideas for 50-75 people!



## kf4qhk (May 8, 2011)

Hey guys,

My name is Jeremy, first time poster from South Alabama.  

Our church recently decided to have a breakfast before our weekly service, and, I have inherited the honor of being responsible for it for the next four weeks.  No sarcasm intended at all, I am VERY EXCITED about this.

We have just been having this for a month now, and, it is going pretty well.  While I was scared we would only have 30, we have had 50-70 each week, and, may continue to trend up.  

Up until now, the fare has been pretty standard, at least by "Southern" standards.  They have had eggs, grits, sausage, bacon, pancakes, biscuits, gravy, and the like.  Now, they have mixed it up a bit, and haven't had all of the stuff on any given Sunday, but, that's typical fare for down here in the South.  And, it's pretty popular.

However, for this next month, I am wanting to take it to "the next level."  I'd like to "fancify" (made up word) our fare, with the hopes of giving our people an above average experience.  

What are some examples of things we could prepare, with a minimum amount of talent/resources?  Most of my team, to the best of my knowledge, has a limited amount of cooking experience, but, I am hoping to practice some this week on the things we are going to cook.  

I need something that I can make "in bulk" at less than $3 a person, which is the cost for our breakfasts.  

I saw a recipe for Red Velvet Pancakes and Cheesecake Pancakes.  I may try those.

(I'd like to have one "fancy" dish and one "regular" dish, because not everyone is going to go for the fancier stuff.)

It is my goal that the food, along with some skits/dramas/extra touches from my team will cause breakfast attendance to increase.  We are trying to use these breakfasts, as a church, to build unity and friendship among our attendees.

Thanks for any suggestions.

Jeremy James


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 8, 2011)

Welcome to DC!

I am thinking pancakes with seasonal fresh fruit toppings and whipped cream would be good.  Add Canadian Bacon and maybe a melon and cheese platter to make it lighter for warmer weather.

Sounds like a good time.


----------



## kf4qhk (May 8, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Welcome to DC!
> 
> I am thinking pancakes with seasonal fresh fruit toppings and whipped cream would be good.  Add Canadian Bacon and maybe a melon and cheese platter to make it lighter for warmer weather.
> 
> Sounds like a good time.



Hey, thanks for the answer.

I actually saw a sign tonight advertising a IHOP meal, and it was pancakes with fruit and whipped topping.  Do people put fruit on regular pancakes?


----------



## forty_caliber (May 8, 2011)

Muffins would add some zing without adding too much cost.  Can be purchased pre-made from your local warehouse club.

Instead of pancakes you could do crepes and fill them with eggs and sausage or berries and cream.  Adds elegance without getting "crazy".

.40


----------



## kf4qhk (May 8, 2011)

I have never had a crepe - saw a recipe the other day that had crepes with cheese and ham in them.

Dumb question - is a crepe like a burrito but the external layer is egg instead of a tortilla?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 8, 2011)

kf4qhk said:


> I have never had a crepe - saw a recipe the other day that had crepes with cheese and ham in them.
> 
> Dumb question - is a crepe like a burrito but the external layer is egg instead of a tortilla?


 
Kinda the same, used more for sweet fillings, but can be filled with anything.  And there's no such thing as a dumb question...


----------



## forty_caliber (May 8, 2011)

A crepe is an egg pancake.  The batter is more watery and doesn't have baking powder to make them rise. The result is a thin "pancake" kind of like a tortilla but without the lard.

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 8, 2011)

Oh, and they are usually thin enough you do not have to turn them.


----------



## kf4qhk (May 8, 2011)

How hard are they to make in a regular non stick skillet or on a flat grill?  Can they be put in a warmer for a while and then "folded up" with the toppings in later?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 8, 2011)

It would be easiest to clean your grill, lightly oil and make up all your crepes, they will keep warm in a foil covered steam table pan.

In other words...yes!


----------



## kf4qhk (May 8, 2011)

Ok - I am assuming that I beat the eggs first, like I would scramble them, but, pour a bit on the grill..keeping the grill at very low temperature, and trying to make it a bit wide...and then it would slowly cook.  Am I right?  

 Would I need to flip it?  How could I get it to stay a certain shape?


----------



## luvs (May 8, 2011)

french toast stuffed w/ cream cheese & fruit. peach, strawberry, or banana, they're great. frozen fruit is cheaper sometimes although if your're hurried, canned (if you chose peaches) is easier & they are good. w/ a bread lke schwebel's, creamcheese & fruit purchased on sale, w/ a sprinkling of sugar, a couple types of syrup, that would be inexpensive enough.

maybe waffles & a compote- compotes, they're very easy. fruit/sweetener/h2o/a cornstarch slurry poured into the fruit after cooking that through, cook for a minute or so thereafter/maybe a dash of cinnamon.. may i recommend blueberry & strawberry?

heuvos rancheros.

stuffed homefries, w/ peppers, onions, & that type of stuff. cheese, maybe cheddar or a blend.

baked (shirred) eggs

fritatta

a yogurt bar, w/ various types from lite to greek, granola, fruits

BLT's- yes, bacon ain't too cheap. a BLT uses, though, often, 3-4 half-pieces. 

if i think of other items, i'll post~

i thought of another- a simple egg sammich! they're so good, they're easy, they don''t cost too much, & there's plenty of versatility there.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 8, 2011)

kf4qhk said:


> Ok - I am assuming that I beat the eggs first, like I would scramble them, but, pour a bit on the grill..keeping the grill at very low temperature, and trying to make it a bit wide...and then it would slowly cook. Am I right?
> 
> Would I need to flip it? How could I get it to stay a certain shape?


 
There are other ingredients for crepes, you need flour for sure.  But yes, it would all be beaten together and then usually a 1/4 cup or less of batter for each crepe.  Now is when you need to look at a recipe.


----------



## forty_caliber (May 8, 2011)

Here are some great instructions from Alton Brown.  http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/crepes-recipe/index.html

.40


----------



## kf4qhk (May 8, 2011)

Been looking at a video or two on Youtube and reading some recipes.  This is going to be FUN!

I am going to try to make 60 crepes, and the rest of the eggs, I will scramble in case people want regular eggs.  

If I make the crepes a day in advance, and store them in the fridge, can I just put them in the warmer a few hours before breakfast, and they'll warm up?

Also - what are good fillings for crepes?  I was thinking about ham/cheese, but, some may like fruit..how hard is it for me to make a crepe on a serving line, with either topping?  Can they be made pretty easily and quickly?

Jeremy


----------



## forty_caliber (May 8, 2011)

Practice at home before you add to the menu.  It's not hard but there is a knack to it.  You could pre-fill it for the guest.  If there are multiple fillings, present a plate as a suggestion and have a someone standing by to assist.  In some regions folks might not have ever seen a crepe.

.40


----------



## taxlady (May 8, 2011)

kf4qhk said:


> How hard are they to make in a regular non stick skillet or on a flat grill?  Can they be put in a warmer for a while and then "folded up" with the toppings in later?



I wouldn't do it on a non-stick skillet. A chef friend of mine spent a couple of weeks trying it on non-stick before he got the knack.


----------



## simonbaker (May 8, 2011)

Baked French Toast: Spray a full sized steamtable pan 2" deep. Generally serves 30 people.  Fill sprayed pan with cut up sweetbreads(day old rolls or croissants.) Take 3-4 cups frozen blueberries & 1 pound cream cheese cut up into small pieces. Distribute berries & cheese evenly into cut up bread. In a seperate bowl mix together 18-20 large eggs, 2.5-3 quarts milk, a splash of vanilla, cinnamon & nutmeg. Pour egg mixture over bread/berry/cheese mix. Bake 50+ minutes or until firm in the middle. May need to cover as it can get to brown. Serve with butter & syrup on the side. Hold warm in a chafing dish.
Breakfast Burritoes: Scramble eggs with a small amount of lemon juice(this will prevent the eggs from turning green). Set aside.  Using a flat top grill: spray 10-12" flour tortilla's with cooking spray sprinkle with you favorite seasoning(I like chili powder or cumin& garlic) Place tortilla's on grill, seasoned side down. Top tortilla with shredded cheese, diced ham & bacon & cooked scrambled eggs. Once they start to get a little crispy fold in each side, then roll up, wrap them tight. Depending how big you make the they can be cut into 2-3 pieces. Serve with salsa, sour cream & jalepeno's on the side.
A couple of idea's for you to try out. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## kf4qhk (May 8, 2011)

simonbaker said:


> Baked French Toast: Spray a full sized steamtable pan 2" deep. Generally serves 30 people.  Fill sprayed pan with cut up sweetbreads(day old rolls or croissants.) Take 3-4 cups frozen blueberries & 1 pound cream cheese cut up into small pieces. Distribute berries & cheese evenly into cut up bread. In a seperate bowl mix together 18-20 large eggs, 2.5-3 quarts milk, a splash of vanilla, cinnamon & nutmeg. Pour egg mixture over bread/berry/cheese mix. Bake 50+ minutes or until firm in the middle. May need to cover as it can get to brown. Serve with butter & syrup on the side. Hold warm in a chafing dish.
> Breakfast Burritoes: Scramble eggs with a small amount of lemon juice(this will prevent the eggs from turning green). Set aside.  Using a flat top grill: spray 10-12" flour tortilla's with cooking spray sprinkle with you favorite seasoning(I like chili powder or cumin& garlic) Place tortilla's on grill, seasoned side down. Top tortilla with shredded cheese, diced ham & bacon & cooked scrambled eggs. Once they start to get a little crispy fold in each side, then roll up, wrap them tight. Depending how big you make the they can be cut into 2-3 pieces. Serve with salsa, sour cream & jalepeno's on the side.
> A couple of idea's for you to try out. Hope it works out for you.



Thanks!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 8, 2011)

If you want crepes, they should sell them precooked and packaged, usually in the produce section of the supermarket where they keep the prepackaged salads etc. Then all you have to do is fill, roll, and brown. I like mine stuffed with a strawberry/cream cheese mixture, then topped with strawberry compote. You can also use cottage cheese or ricotta cheese instead of cream cheese.

I was thinking something most of your patrons haven't had before: Huevos Rancheros is very popular in the southwest. A flour or corn tortilla, topped with some ranch style beans, covered with a fried egg or two depending on your budget, sprinkled with shredded cheddar, dressed with a medium hot salsa, and garnished with sour cream and/or guacamole. Add Mexican (not Spanish) rice and a side of fresh tropical fruit such as mango, papaya, pineapple, and/or passion fruit; or green salad with Southwest Caesar dressing.

Also, one of my favorite brunch items is a Monte Cristo sandwich. It's a sandwich made with Texas Toast bread, ham, turkey, and Swiss cheese, cut diagonally, toothpicked for stability, battered and deep fried, then plated, dusted with powdered sugar, and served with a huge dollop of strawberry preserves and some fresh fruit or a small green salad with a sweet dressing.

If you need recipes for any of that just let me know.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 9, 2011)

Forget breakfast serve strawberry shortcake!  

The men and the children will love it but, it may upset some moms.


----------



## Josie1945 (May 9, 2011)

Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## medtran49 (May 9, 2011)

Crepes sometimes stick together when pre-made unless you separate with wax paper and/or parchment paper - just a word to the wise. 

Personally, if it were me, for the first couple of times I'd stick to something relatively easy like the French Toast, fritatta/quiche, even breakfast burritos made with tortillas. Then, as you learn to deal with the crowd and get more confidence and see what your teammates abilities are, try something a little more new and original. Better to go out with a couple of weeks of BANG than come in first time with a BUST!


----------



## Linda123 (May 9, 2011)

Baked Oatmeal is a really neat breakfast food you can make ahead. It's like an oatmeal cookie styled as a brownie! Here is one recipe but you can find more online. Also you can use other "extras" such as raisins, craisins, nuts, other dried fruit chopped into bits instead of or with the cranberries:


3 cups rolled oats
1 cup brown sugar
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
2 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
1 cup milk
2 eggs
1/2 cup melted butter
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
3/4 cup dried cranberries
*Directions*


Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). 
In a large bowl, mix together oats, brown sugar, cinnamon, baking powder, and salt. Beat in milk, eggs, melted butter, and vanilla extract. Stir in dried cranberries. Spread into a (greased) 9x13 inch baking dish. 
Bake in preheated oven for 40 minutes.


----------



## Linda123 (May 9, 2011)

Another recipe that is a favorite at our church is an egg/sausage casserole. You make it the night before and bake it before serving. There are endless variations if you google it - some use tater tots rather than the cresent rolls:


1 pound pork sausage
1 (8 ounce) package refrigerated crescent roll dough
8 eggs, beaten
2 cups shredded mozzarella cheese
2 cups shredded Cheddar cheese
1 teaspoon dried oregano
*Directions*


Place sausage in a large, deep skillet. Cook over medium-high heat until evenly brown. Drain, crumble, and set aside. 
Preheat oven to 325 degrees F (165 degrees C). Lightly grease a 9x13 inch baking dish. 
Line the bottom of the prepared baking dish with crescent roll dough, and sprinkle with crumbled sausage. In a large bowl, mix beaten eggs, mozzarella, and Cheddar. Season the mixture with oregano, and pour over the sausage and crescent rolls. 
Bake 25 to 30 minutes in the preheated oven, or until a knife inserted in the center comes out clean.


----------



## kf4qhk (May 9, 2011)

Linda123 said:


> Another recipe that is a favorite at our church is an egg/sausage casserole. You make it the night before and bake it before serving. There are endless variations if you google it - some use tater tots rather than the cresent rolls:
> 
> 
> 1 pound pork sausage
> ...



This is a favorite as well.  I have made it for my Sunday School several times.

I didn't think about being able to make it in advance.  That would be excellent.


----------



## kf4qhk (May 9, 2011)

I want to have one sweet and one hearty item each week.  So, for instance, on the week that I make the casserole, I will have some type of pastry and sweet breakfast item (like red velvet pancakes.)

I don't know how the Southwestern Dishes with beans and salsa would work here.


----------



## Linda123 (May 9, 2011)

Monkey Bread! (Although you might want to slice it rather than having people pull it apart (and the raisins and walnuts are both optional):

*Ingredients*


3 (12 ounce) packages refrigerated biscuit dough
1 cup white sugar
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
1/2 cup margarine
1 cup packed brown sugar
1/2 cup chopped walnuts (optional)
1/2 cup raisins

*Directions*


Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Grease one 9 or 10 inch tube/Bundt® pan. 
Mix white sugar and cinnamon in a plastic bag. Cut biscuits into quarters. Shake 6 to 8 biscuit pieces in the sugar cinnamon mix. Arrange pieces in the bottom of the prepared pan. Continue until all biscuits are coated and placed in pan. If using nuts and raisins, arrange them in and among the biscuit pieces as you go along. 
In a small saucepan, melt the margarine with the brown sugar over medium heat. Boil for 1 minute. Pour over the biscuits. 
Bake at 350 degrees F (175 degrees C) for 35 minutes. Let bread cool in pan for 10 minutes, then turn out onto a plate. Do not cut! The bread just pulls apart.


----------



## 4meandthem (May 9, 2011)

Corn pudding or that casserole with hash browns sausage and green chilis baked in eggs. I don't have recipes for either offhand.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 9, 2011)

If you want to go with a casserole, try making a Strata, which is a breakfast bread pudding, or an Italian freeway. There are plenty of different recipes for Strattas, some with meat, some with just vegetables, on the internet. Just Google it. Or, if you have a "used bread store" in you area, you know the bakery outlet where they sell off the day old bread at a huge discount?, you could try this fabulous Cinnamon-Raisin Bread Pudding Recipe.


----------



## LPBeier (May 9, 2011)

There are some really great ideas here.

Awhile back in the thread breakfast burritos were mentioned I think, but not elaborated on.  We did this when I was apprenticing at a catering company and I expanded on it when cooking at the camp for staff brunch (170+) on Sundays.  It is super easy and you can prep ahead if that helps.

Allow 1/2 egg per burrito and beat them as for scrambled eggs.  Add finely chopped onion, grated cheese (old cheddar or tex mex are good), salt, pepper, a drop or two of hot sauce per egg (not too much, just to up the flavour not burn), red and/or green bell pepper finely chopped if desired, and some ground beef, ham, or other cooked meat if desired (don't let meat over take egg).  mix up and put in rectangular cake pans or restaurant inserts, to a depth of about 1/2 inch.  Bake at 350 for about 20 - 30 minutes or until set but not dry.  Remove to cooling racks until egg is at least workable with hands (or cool completely, cut and refrigerate in the pans up to overnight).  cut into approximately 3" long by 1 - 1 1/2" wide pieces.  Place 1 tbsp of desired salsa in the centre each 6" tortilla, cover salsa with egg piece and top that with 1 tbsp each of salsa and cheese.  Roll up and place tightly together in pans.  Cover with more salsa and bake at 350 until hot and bubbly (20 - 30 minutes).  They heat faster if egg, salsa and cheese are at room temperature when assembling.

There are a lot of good ideas here for you.  Let us know how it goes!


----------



## babetoo (May 9, 2011)

lots of good ideas for you. i made two sausage casseroles with my own recipe for christmas brunch. always always gobbled up in a hurry.


----------



## kf4qhk (May 9, 2011)

While I was initially excited about doing crepes, and I am going to practice tomorow evening, I may do just a breakfast casserole and monkey bread.  If my team is smaller than I initially want, I can prepare it all in advance on Saturday morning, and store it in the refrigerators.

So, for my entrance as lead cook, I will have a breakfast casserole which a base of smashed biscuit dough, covered with a topping of sausage and egg, and covered with cheese.  For the other item, we'll have monkey bread.

How does that sound?

What could I add to that as a "nice touch?"


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 9, 2011)

kf4qhk said:


> While I was initially excited about doing crepes, and I am going to practice tomorow evening, I may do just a breakfast casserole and monkey bread.  If my team is smaller than I initially want, I can prepare it all in advance on Saturday morning, and store it in the refrigerators.
> 
> So, for my entrance as lead cook, I will have a breakfast casserole which a base of smashed biscuit dough, covered with a topping of sausage and egg, and covered with cheese.  For the other item, we'll have monkey bread.
> 
> ...



Sounds great!  Are you talking about a garnish?  sliced oranges make a bright touch, mint leaves...


----------



## simonbaker (May 9, 2011)

kf4qhk said:


> While I was initially excited about doing crepes, and I am going to practice tomorow evening, I may do just a breakfast casserole and monkey bread. If my team is smaller than I initially want, I can prepare it all in advance on Saturday morning, and store it in the refrigerators.
> 
> So, for my entrance as lead cook, I will have a breakfast casserole which a base of smashed biscuit dough, covered with a topping of sausage and egg, and covered with cheese. For the other item, we'll have monkey bread.
> 
> ...


 
How about fruit kabobs with a yogurt dip. Or chocolate dipped strawberries.   Strawberries are in season now, affordable & delcious.


----------



## Janet H (May 9, 2011)

You could do some stratas... this is my favorite breakfast for a crowd.  A strata is s baked egg casserole and you can add all kinds of fun ingrediants.  Seasonal veggies, sausages, cheese... they hold well and are do ahead.  Plate it with a scone and some fruit - heavenly.






You could also do an oatmeal bar which is especially fun for kids.  Serve oatmeal in an icecream dish and then have a toppings bar - like an icecream sunday bar.

Eggs Benedict is good for a crowd.

I love the idea of strawberry shortcake and am stealing it at the very next opportunity.


----------



## kf4qhk (May 9, 2011)

I could get some strawberries and dip those in chocolate..for a side dish.  I need to see the prices on strawberries.  I'd probably get 25 strawberries, and then slice those up, so, we can have 50 chocolate dipped strawberries.

I think this is going to come together nicely.

Now, I just need some entertainment for us to do.


----------



## simonbaker (May 10, 2011)

kf4qhk said:


> I could get some strawberries and dip those in chocolate..for a side dish. I need to see the prices on strawberries. I'd probably get 25 strawberries, and then slice those up, so, we can have 50 chocolate dipped strawberries.
> 
> I think this is going to come together nicely.
> 
> Now, I just need some entertainment for us to do.


 
BINGO is always a good idea. Make your own cards instead of the word Bingo use the word JESUS.


----------



## kf4qhk (May 10, 2011)

The Bingo idea won't work, namely because of time.  We have 45 minutes, and we are trying to build relationships here..but, 1-3 three minute icebreakers would do the trick just nicely.


----------



## MyCrummyApartment (May 11, 2011)

With this many people I would absolutely avoid crepes or anything that requires personal attention to assembling during service. That is a MAJOR bottleneck situation waiting to become a disaster... messy, cold, slow... etc.

I would stick some of the suggestions already put forth such as that baked cinnamon bread, the strata sounds nice and soe does a fritata, which you could make a few varieties.

I also like the idea of quiche because all your ingredients can be prepped ahead of time and all you have to do is assemble them in the morning and let the oven do the rest while you create a nice fruit dish or green/fruit salad combo and some rolls/biscuits/scones. You can have 2 or 3 different varieties of quiche as well. Traditional Lorraine, spinach and bacon, and maybe a vegetarian version of tomato, peppers and olives perhaps.

Hope all goes great for you.


----------



## kf4qhk (May 11, 2011)

Crepes sound good, and I may work up to that...

But, because I haven't been able to get six people lined up..I am going to do a breakfast casserole for the first Sunday.

Let me ask this question - what I have always done for casseroles I have made at the house was to buy some canned Grand biscuits, and then flatten them for the bottom.

If I buy the frozen, bagged biscuits, in bulk, like Grands, will I be able to mash them down like that, when they thaw out?


----------



## Linda123 (May 11, 2011)

I doubt you will be able to mash down frozen biscuits...haven't they been partially pre-baked? Or am I thinking of something else?


----------



## sparrowgrass (May 11, 2011)

Nope, frozen biscuits are not prebaked.

Ice breaker:  Have everyone at the table introduce themselves and tell how they got their name.  Or they can tell something about themselves that most people don't know.


----------



## kf4qhk (May 11, 2011)

Because so many of my recipes potentially call for a good amount of biscuit dough (breakfast casserole, monkey bread, etc...) I am trying to find out if it will be better to use canned biscuits, or, will it be cheaper to buy "biscuit dough" non-canned?  I am sure there is a mark up for the easiness of canned biscuit dough.  Can you buy it non-canned?


----------



## ella/TO (May 11, 2011)

Strata is great, as is Frittata.....hey, do they have bagels and cream cheese and smoked salmon in  your neck of the woods?.....deelish in the morning....or anytime


----------



## taxlady (May 11, 2011)

kf4qhk said:


> Because so many of my recipes potentially call for a good amount of biscuit dough (breakfast casserole, monkey bread, etc...) I am trying to find out if it will be better to use canned biscuits, or, will it be cheaper to buy "biscuit dough" non-canned?  I am sure there is a mark up for the easiness of canned biscuit dough.  Can you buy it non-canned?



You could use Bisquick or make your own bisquick substitute, which would be the cheapest.


----------



## MarshmallowGuru (May 12, 2011)

Quiche!!  This was a lovely breakfast idea (or would have been, if it was fully cooked--yikes!!) at a wedding that I attended.  Just cook separate quiches and serve them in whatever kind of dishes suit the occasion.  You can also dress it up by adding "fancy" ingredients like asparagus, spinach, good Parmesan cheese, etc. Oh, and it's suitable for any time of day.  And talk about class-ay!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 12, 2011)

Toad in the Hole should go down a treat it incorporates pancake batter and sausages.
Ella, bagels, cream cheese and lox mitt a gherkin then some yesterdays cold lokshen pudding is a big brekkie fav of mine, the fact it renders me immobile is quite a pleasant side effect


----------



## ella/TO (May 12, 2011)

TeeHee...you crack me up BDF......have  you ever tried "potatonik"...(pudding) in chicken soup?....one Yum after another......also, my hubby taught me to eat Matzabrie with sour cream....


----------



## kf4qhk (May 16, 2011)

First breakfast - great, very successful.  Breakfast casserole and monkey bread - loved by all!

Now - what's next?  I am loving the "Stuffed/Baked French Toast" idea, but, what's a good hearty item to go along with it?

Jeremy


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 16, 2011)

ella/TO said:


> TeeHee...you crack me up BDF......have  you ever tried "potatonik"...(pudding) in chicken soup?....one Yum after another......also, my hubby taught me to eat Matzabrie with sour cream....


Ella we were so poor as children the chicken soup didn't have chicken in it never mind potatonik which sounds like a training aid for apprentice Mohels.
Matzabrie mitt smetana!  Ella you must be rolling in gelt I bet your husbands Kittel was silk mitt gold trimmings


----------



## kf4qhk (May 19, 2011)

My last post was really quick becuase of time constraints.

I went Saturday and pre-made all of my breakfast casseroles - 4 pans in total.  I cooked all the sausage and then flattened out the thawed out frozen biscuits.  It took me 2 hours or so.  I spent about an hour experimenting with the monkey bread taste - and got it done.   

On Sunday morning, me and my guys put together the monkey bread.

I noticed that with doing breakfast this way - clean up was VERY easy.  Making everything in advance really saved a lot of time.

So, that being said - I hope to create the same scenario this weekend.  I am going to church on Saturday and going to make the stuffed french toast recipe.  

However, I need something else simplistic - because just about all of my team is going to be out of town - in fact, there is a slight chance it could just be me donig all of the prep for 80 people.

Without repeating last week, what else could I do that would be simple?

Jeremy


----------



## vitauta (May 19, 2011)

for your "regular" breakfast dish "offering"  : ) --may i suggest one of my recently rediscovered favorites:  farina, cooked with all milk, touch of salt and vanilla extract, with BROWNED unsalted butter, and wells of brown sugar and/or favorite fruit preserves.  this is so simple, quick and inexpensive to whip up--very conducive for serving whole bunches of people, too.  best of all, you won't believe the wondrous blending of the extraordinary flavors--sooo good, so satisfying, so lip-smackingly surprisingly rewardng.  p.s.  good luck, and i hope you try this sometime at home for yourself, even if you do not choose to use the dish for your church presentation.  best regards, vitauta


----------



## CharlieD (May 19, 2011)

i say make to order omlets and pancakes, go for it.


----------



## medtran49 (May 19, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> i say make to order omlets and pancakes, go for it.


 
 You trying to get him to commit suicide or get himself lynched by a hoard of hungry people?


----------



## thischickcooks (May 19, 2011)

What about a strata? Eggs, bread and cheese with a little meat. It is so yummy and fairly economical to make. You could also try making oatmeal in the slow cooker. Hope that helps!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 20, 2011)

Made to order omelets are not that bad...but you need at least 5 people with burners and pans going.


----------

